# Applescript, Créer un dossier dans le répertoire Documents?



## fantasy (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à automatiser la création d'un dossier "Sauvegardes" dans le répertoire "Documents" en applescript.

Voici ce que j'ai fait:

tell application "Finder"
	make new folder at documents with properties {name:"Sauvegardes"}
end tell

Bien sûr ça ne marche pas.. Je ne sais pas comment indiquer le chemin du dossier "Documents" sachant que ce script devra tourner sur différentes machines?
J'ai essayé de remplacer "documents" par "Macintosh HD:Users:user: Documents", il n'en veut pas.

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire.


----------



## fantasy (5 Décembre 2013)

Une réponse des plus complète: http://forum.mac4ever.com/post1220711.html#p1220711


----------



## DocEvil (30 Décembre 2013)

```
tell application "Finder" to make folder at (path to documents folder) with properties {name:"Sauvegardes"}
```


----------

